
Gnip: Making Data Portability Suck Less - iamelgringo
http://www.gnipcentral.com/
======
geuis
LOVE gnip. Have been testing for some web apps and it does wonders for
standardizing data across multiple sources. API is simple to use and the
service has been extremely robust.

------
showerst
Seems pretty cool, but what's with the cursing in the page title?

~~~
thwarted
"data portability" is cursing?

